# Damaged TIF-images - how might this have happened?



## ungua (Jul 15, 2008)

I just came back from a long vacation in Canada, my first time in North America, and started to load my 12+GB of digital pictures over to my computer. With a big surprise I found out that almost all my TIF-images from the Lake O'Hara area are discoloured, colours are either pinkish or blueish. In addition, parts of the pictures seem displaced. How might this have happened? I spent two or three nights at Lake O'Hara and temperatures fell below 0 degrees Celsius - could this have caused the damage? These pictures were also transfered to a PC and then to a DVD, they do not come directly off the memory card. Is it possible that the photos were damaged then? And, of course, how (if at all) do I fix this?

Best regards
Ungua

[url=http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/imlokeit/badtif.PNG][img=http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/imlokeit/thumb/badtif.PNG][/URL]


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 15, 2008)

No Idea why that would happen, have you tried to correct the colour cast is PS?

It looks like your camera can shoot in both Tiff and Jpg, Can you also shoot in Raw and Jpg and does the same thing happen?


----------



## Dweller (Jul 15, 2008)

You mentioned that they went from the card to a PC then to DVD. Are the pictures still on the PC? If so, are they damaged there as well?


----------



## ungua (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. The screenshot shows the folder I copied my TIFs to, the JPG files are a kind of preview to the TIF. The Lumix FZ20 cannot take RAW pictures. Other TIF images from my trip are as they are supposed to be, it is just a pitty that the 3GB from the most beautiful area are damaged ...  I called the person who copied the pictures for me (I went without a computer) and the photos were damaged on the PC, too.
Here is another screenshot. It shows the discoloured effect and how the right hand side of the photo has been moved to the left hand side, with a black stripe on top and the moved part of the photo ca one pixel below the bigger part of it, that is supposed to be on the right hand side:
http://img3.imagebanana.com/img/ggk44leo/photoforum.png
Trying to change the colours will be a big challenge. When I open the file in GIMP (I use Linux) the following message appears: "Unknown field with tag 50341 (0xc4a5) encountered". Does anyone know what that cryptic message might mean?
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/91vnd90/photoforum1.png

Best regards
Ungua


----------



## Garbz (Jul 16, 2008)

Weird. tag 50341 corresponds to an IFD tag called PrintImageMatching in the file, but it is unlikely that this has much to do with the problem.

If various viewers are giving problems the TIFF is almost certainly hosed. Also looking at the examples, colour matching is not going to work. It's almost like an entire channel of colour is missing. A quick google search showed your problem was not isolated. Unfortunately this quick search also gave no solution.


----------



## ungua (Jul 16, 2008)

Thank you for your insight! What function does "PrintImageMatching" have? According to this page it has something to do with the colours, and might be related to the discolouration of my photos? And how did you google this defect - since English is not my native language, I might miss out on some of the results that could help me ... :blushing:

I also spend a couple of days in New York on my way back, were I didn't use the proper camera that much. But I just discovered that the few photos I took from the observation deck of the Empire State Building also are defect:
http://img3.imagebanana.com/view/dwn9j14k/newyork.png

This is a strong indicator that the memory card, purchased at the "Future Shop" in Nanaimo (Vancouver Island), is damaged. I reused the two memory cards whose data I had copied over to a DVD. Now I need to find out wether the photos - and after that the memory card? - were damaged because of some virus or whatever on the computer used to burn the DVD or if the memory card was faulty all from the beginning. Is there a way to do so? I assume the computer used to burn the DVD is protected by some Antivirus-program anyway ... Can I make the "Future Shop" responsible for my loss of data? It really is a pitty with those mountain pictures as I don't have any backup other than the low-quality JPG used as preview images ... 

Best regards
Ungua


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jul 16, 2008)

Well, Future shop may be willing to replace the card, but that will be all.
Have you tried the card since you got back?
If not, try it in both Tiff and Jpg modes and see if the problem applies to both, then try a diffent card.
If it happens only on the one card, you have a deffective card.  If it happens on the other cards, your camera is the problem.


----------



## Garbz (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.com.au/search?q=tif+tag+50341 I just did a quick search for tif tag 50341


----------



## dav0 (Feb 8, 2014)

I am seeing the same error using GIMP to try and view some TIF images I just scanned using my Epson scanner.


----------

